# Coca Cola holiday live wallpaper



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

It's been removed from the market so here ya go! http://db.tt/OrADMbyH


----------



## zeeman (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing this coca cola.. hehehe


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

No problem! It's a great live wallpaper

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

